# Alaskan Mill for sale in Vancouver, BC



## Kicker_92 (Mar 19, 2010)

Came across this on Craigslist, don't know anything about it but seemed like a good deal for someone in the area:

Husqvarna 394 Chain saw with Alaskan mill - $450 (Coquitlam)
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/tls/1648921380.html


----------

